# Colby Archery League Start - Tomorrow!!



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey folks... 

Just a quick reminder going up here that the Colby archery league is starting tomorrow... I'm sure some other folks will notice this up soon and add any further details/answer any other questions.

7pm start time... or whenever you can arrive. Members and non-members welcome.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you for posting this for us... The only things I would add are

You can shoot Tuesday and/or Wednesday evenings. 

$8.00 for Non-members and $3.00 for members.

All monies go back to the archers in form of prizes and fun night refreshments/food.


Hope to see anyone there that can make it....

Chris


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Thank you for posting this for us... The only things I would add are
> 
> You can shoot Tuesday and/or Wednesday evenings.
> 
> ...


did someone say *food* :tongue:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes food.... In MARCH!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, wish I was there not in school.


----------

